# Another new and enthusiastic newbie



## Missrcs (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey, I am new to the mouse fancying world and desperately keen to get started. This has been an interest of mine for some time and I have done a lot of research into it. Great forum and looking forward to getting chatting to people soon.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello and welcome  This forum has been excellent helping me get advice so you're definitely in the right place!


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

Welcome  I'm a newbie too, and I'm loving it here already! Everyone's very helpful.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome.
are you in the uk?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Welcome! Lots of active members here from lots of different parts of the world! Where are you from?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome! :mrgreen: Hope you'll enjoy your stay.


----------



## Missrcs (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello, yes I am based in the UK - London actually. Thanks for the warm welcome!!!


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

Very close to me!


----------



## Missrcs (Jul 11, 2012)

Great! I was wondering who was about in London!


----------



## medwaymice (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm just outside London in North West Kent.
Glad there's some more people around the South East now.


----------

